
Less Noise but More Money in Data Science - petethomas
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/04/28/less-noise-but-more-money-in-data-science/
======
cymetica
One of the areas that data science can have the greatest impact in terms of
money connects to data science applied to hedge fund and other financial
trading efforts.

~~~
gjm11
Surely hedge funds and other financial trading efforts have been doing data
science since long before it was called data science.

~~~
barce
By at least a few centuries. I found this tidbit on candlestick charts in
Wikipedia:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homma_Munehisa](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homma_Munehisa)
It turns out that sort of chart was invented in the 18th century.

